# Molly - a day in the sun



## Aussie_Dog (Jul 27, 2005)

Molly is a 6-7 month old that we found stuck in a tree 2 months ago. We kept her and put up fliers, but nobody called, and we still have her. My parents say we have to find a new home, but they're not being really firm about it, lol. How can you spend 2 months with this cutie and bear to part with her?!

"What's this 'sun' you speak of?"









"Oh, I see! Mmmm, it's warm... Quite extraordinary, I say!"









My favorite 3

























The typical attitude between Molly and one of our 2 resident cats, Buffy (2yo black DSH). Buffy still hates Molly, but Molly still holds out hope that Buffy will one day play with her.









Hoping one of the birds will fly through the window and come up to her









"Bow down before me, you filthy birds and squirrels!"









Posing on my bookshelf, with Willow (4yo dilute tortoiseshell DLH) in the background









Open-mouthed ("Uh...")


----------



## TaLi RodrigueZ (Dec 31, 2003)

A few of those photos in the middle were particularly nice. I agree. You can't get rid of a cutie like that after being with it for that long. Work on your guilt trips.


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Awwww how sweet...I love her little tufted ears.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Aussie_Dog said:


> Open-mouthed ("Uh...")


She's a booful smiley pusss... How can you spend two months with her and then part with her??? 


.......YOU CAN'T


----------



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)

OMG I would take her in a heartbeat ! She is stunning !


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

AWWW she's adorable


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What a lovebug!


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

Aussie_Dog said:


> Hoping one of the birds will fly through the window and come up to her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are my favorite! I laughed so hard when I read the "Bow down before me, you filthy birds and squirrels"... :lol: 

Beautiful babies


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

TaLi RodrigueZ said:


> A few of those photos in the middle were particularly nice. I agree. You can't get rid of a cutie like that after being with it for that long. Work on your guilt trips.


  where have you been!?!? we need to see pictures of peanut and figaro!! we miss those beautiful babies!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Those ear tufts are so cute. And when she's sitting with her paws together, those black marks on her arm look like a heart shape :love2


----------



## fellajetandmonster'sslave (Aug 5, 2003)

*foundling cat*

she is a most expressive kitty---I couldn't part with her myself!!!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I love this photo. It totally captures the controled focused
excitement they express when seeing birds! 

She is precious. Fingers crossed you can keep her!


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

OMG! I want her!! She's absolutely adorable!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Oh my...she is perfect. What a breathtaking kitty. Keep her keep her keep her keep her!!!


----------



## Donaldjr1969 (Feb 8, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> Oh my...she is perfect. What a breathtaking kitty. Keep her keep her keep her keep her!!!


Julie is right. What a WONDERFUL kitty!! That is how I came to have Willie. I found him outside my door in January 2001 when it was only about 15F/-9C outside! He was starving as he demolished a bowl of food I put out for him. I took him inside later in the day when it appeared he was not going to leave my porch. I put up flyers but nobody claimed him after 3 weeks. So...Willie became number 4!


----------



## Tagster (Oct 19, 2005)

Her ears!!! I love her little ears!!!


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

oh my gosh! what a stunning kitty and stuning photos, it will be hard to give her up...she'll just have to stay!


----------

